# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > المجلس الشرعي العام >  الإماء ( ملك اليمين )

## السعيد شويل

الإماء ( ملك اليمين )******************************  *************************
الإماء : مفردها أمَة وهى العبدة غير الحرة .والإماء هنّ من يتم سبيهن فى غزوات ومغازى المسلمين من نساء الكفار والمشركين أو من نساء اليهود والنصارى والمجوس والصابئين فيصبحن بالسبى غير حرائر وملكاً ليمين من له الحق أن يتملكهن إذا ما وقعن فى سهمه حيث يصبح سيداً لهن ويصرن ملكاً ليمينه ( ليس ملكاً لفراشه كما درج علىه البعض دون بحث أو تحقيق فى كتاب الله وسنة نبيه صلى الله عليه وسلم ) .فالمرأة التى يتم سبيها فى الحرب والقتال تصبح غيرحرة يتملكها السيد بموجب هذا السبى وتصير مِلكاً له تقومبخدمة أهل بيته من النساء ( زوجته وبناته ) يحرم علىه وطؤها أو مضاجعتها أو الخلوة بها ......فمن أجاز أو يُجز وطء الأمة دون زواج أو نكاح فقد أخطأ وجانبه الصواب ومال عن الحق فىتفسير آيات اللهوفى تفسير سنة رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم....فالنصوص القرآنية فى كتاب الله لم تجز حِل وطء ملكاليمين إلا بالزواج .يقول جل ذكره : ( وَأَنكِحُوا الْأَيَامَى مِنكُمْ وَالصَّالِحِينَ مِنْ عِبَادِكُمْ وَإِمَائِكُمْ ) وأورد الله فى كتابه شروطاً وقيوداً لنكاحهن أو للزواج منهن . فقال تبارك وتعالى :( وَمَن لَّمْ يَسْتَطِعْ مِنكُمْ طَوْلاً أَنيَنكِحَ الْمُحْصَنَاتِ الْمُؤْمِنَاتِ فَمِن مِّامَلَكَتْأَيْمَانُكُممِّن فَتَيَاتِكُمُ الْمُؤْمِنَاتِوَاللّهُ أَعْلَمُ بِإِيمَانِكُمْبَعْضُكُم مِّن بَعْضٍ فَانكِحُوهُنَّ بِإِذْنِ أَهْلِهِنَّوَآتُوهُنَّأُجُورَهُنَّ بِالْمَعْرُوفِمُحْصَنَاتٍ غَيْرَ مُسَافِحَاتٍ وَلاَمُتَّخِذَاتِ أَخْدَانٍفَإِذَا أُحْصِنَّ فَإِنْ أَتَيْنَبِفَاحِشَةٍفَعَلَيْهِنَّ نِصْفُ مَا عَلَى الْمُحْصَنَاتِ مِنَ الْعَذَابِ ذَلِكَلِمَنْ خَشِيَ الْعَنَتَ مِنْكُمْوَأَن تَصْبِرُواْ خَيْرٌ لَّكُمْ وَاللّهُغَفُورٌ رَّحِيمٌ  (فالمرء المسلم إن كان غير قادراً على أن يتزوج بحرة مثله لكونه ممن لايملك الطول ( من مهر وصداق وخلافه ) أو لكونه يخشى العنت ( الزنا )ولا يأمنه ولا يمكنه كسر شهوته : فقد أجاز الله له أن يتزوج بأمة من الإماء اللاتى وقعن فى نصيبه وأصبحن ملكاً ليمينه على أن تكون هذه الأمة مؤمنة وعفيفة وليست ممن يسْتهِنّ بالخُلقوالفضيلة وليس لها خِدن أو صاحب ......وسنّ رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم أحكاماً فى طلاقهن وفى الزواج منهن فقال عليه الصلاة والسلام : ( طلاق الأمة تطليقتان وعدتها حيضتان)رواه الترمذى وابن ماجة وأبو داود وقال صلى الله عليه وسلم : ( لا توطأ حامل حتىتضع ولا غير ذات حمل حتى تحيض حيضة ) سنن أبى داوودبمعنى أنه : لايباح الزواج أو النكاح من الأمة إذا كانت حاملاً حتى تضع حملها . ولايجوز الزواج منها إذا كانت حائلاً ( غير حامل ) حتى تحيض حيضة .وإن المقصود بالوطء هنا هو الزواج أو النكاحوليس الزنا والسفاح لأن أصل النكاحفى كلام العرب هو الوطءوقيل عن الزواج بأنه نكاح لأنه سبب الوطء .فمن أباح وطئهن بعد استبراء رحمهن دون زواج فقد خالف ما أمر الله به فى نص كتابه وخالف ما بينه نبى الله ورسوله صلى الله عليه وسلم فى سنته ......وإن الإستثناء الوارد لملك اليمين فى قوله تبارك وتعالى :(حُرِّمَتْ عَلَيْكُمْ أُمَّهَاتُكُمْ وَبَنَاتُكُمْ وَ  ...........  وَالْمُحْصَنَات  ُ مِنَ النِّسَاء إِلاَّ مَا مَلَكَتْ أَيْمَانُكُمْ)ليس للإباحة فى وطئهن أو حِلهن دون زواج كما فهمه أو قد يفهمه البعض .فهذا الإستثناء يستثنى ملك اليمين من حرمة الزواج بالنساء المحصنات المتزوجات .هذا الإستثناء أباح الله به الزواج منهن حتى ولو كان لهن أزواج قبل سبىيهن .وبمعنى آخر  :بين الله النساء المحرمات فى الزواج : حُرِّمَتْ عَلَيْكُمْ أُمَّهَاتُكُمْ وَبَنَاتُكُمْ وَأَخَوَاتُكُمْ وَعَمَّاتُكُمْ وَخَالاَتُكُمْ وَبَنَاتُ الأَخِ ........ وَالْمُحْصَنَات  ُ مِنَ النِّسَاء إِلاَّ مَا مَلَكَتْ أَيْمَانُكُمْ  ...فمن المحرمات أن يتزوج الرجل من امرأة محصنة ( متزوجة ) لكونهافى عصمة رجل آخر .. ولكن : إستثناء من هذهالحرمة أباح له أن يتزوج من المرأة التى يتم سبيهاحتى ولو كانت متزوجة .فمن يتم سبيهن ليسواْ بمحرمات فى التزوج منهن حتى ولو كن متزوجات فى بلادهن ( إلا إذا سبيتوأسرمعها زوجها حيث تظلفى عصمته ولا يتم التفريق بينهما إلا إذا دخل أحدهما الإسلام ) ......ولقد أوجب الله على المؤمنين بشأن ملك اليمين بلزوم أن يستأذنّ عليهم وأن يطلبن الإذن منهم فى الدخول إليهم فى الأوقاتالثلاثة التى يجب الإستئذان فيها وهى : قبل صلاة الفجر . وقت الظهيرة . وبعد صلاة العشاء  .يقول سبحانه وتعالى: (يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوالِيَسْتَأْذِنكُ  مُ الَّذِينَ مَلَكَتْ أَيْمَانُكُمْ وَالَّذِينَ لَمْ يَبْلُغُواالْحُلُمَ مِنكُمْثَلَاثَ مَرَّاتٍ مِن قَبْلِ صَلَاةِ الْفَجْرِ وَحِينَتَضَعُونَ ثِيَابَكُم مِّنَ الظَّهِيرَةِ وَمِن بَعْدِ صَلَاةِ الْعِشَاء  (......دين الإسلام ليس فيه سفاح . النساء فى تعاليمه محرمات الفروج إلا بما أحلهن الله منزواج أو نكاح  .ليسبصحيح أن مايملكه السيّد من ملك اليمين مباحات له يطأ أياً منهن وقتما شاء . حرمة المرأة التى يتم سبيها فى الغزوات شأنها لمن تملكها هو نفس شأن حرمة أىامرأةأجنبية .******************************  ************************سعيد شويل

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

هذا كلام غريب حقا.
والفقهاء يقولون : الوطء على أربعة أوجه :
الأول: في النكاح ، الثاني : الشبهة ، الثالث : الزنا ، الرابع : الملك ، فالنكاح تجب فيه العدة بشروط معروفة عند العلماء ، ووطء الشبهة فيه تفصيل ، وفيه العدة عند البعض ، والملك ليس فيه عدة ، ولكن فيه استبراء ، فلو أن الرجل جامع أمته فلا يمكن أن يبيعها أو يزوجها إلا بعد أن يستبرئها.

ومن فتاوى اللجنة الدائمة وغيرها :
السؤال الرابع من الفتوى رقم ( 6356 )
س4: المراد بكلمة سورة النساء الآية 3 مَا مَلَكَتْ أَيْمَانُكُمْ وهل يحق للمالك هذا أن يتصرف فيما يملكه كيف يشاء بجميع ألوان التصرف دون أي حساب مع الافتراض بأنني أملك أمة وأملك زوجها مثلا أيحق لي كل ألوان التصرف فيهما وما حدود هذا التصرف؟
ج4: المراد بكلمة سورة النساء الآية 3 مَا مَلَكَتْ أَيْمَانُكُمْ في الشرع: ما ملكه الإنسان من العبيد أو الإماء أو غيرهما ملكا شرعيا، وليس لمالك العبد أو الأمة أن يتصرف فيه بهواه أو رأيه المحض، بل بما شرعه الله من العدل، فيستخدمهما فيما يطيقانه من العمل المباح، وله أن يطأ أمته غير المتزوجة، فإذا حملت منه فهي أم ولده، لا يجوز له بيعها بل تصير حرة بموته، ولا يجوز له أن يفرق بين الأمة وطفلها. إلى غير ذلك مما شرعه الله من أحكام التصرفات العادلة للسيد في عبده وأمته من إباحة وتحريم. وبالله التوفيق، وصلى الله على نبينا محمد وآله وصحبه وسلم.
اللجنة الدائمة للبحوث العلمية والإفتاء
عضو ... نائب الرئيس ... الرئيس
عبد الله بن غديان ... عبد الرزاق عفيفي ... عبد العزيز بن عبد الله بن باز
من كتاب فتاوى اللجنة الدائمة (1) الجزء رقم 17 الصفحة رقم 88

رقـم الفتوى : 6186
عنوان الفتوى :    حكم ملك اليمين وشروط معاشرتها
تاريخ الفتوى :    06 شوال 1421 / 02-01-2001
السؤال 
هل يسمح الإسلام بمعاشرة الجارية جنسياً دون زواج. وشكراً
الفتوى
الحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وصحبه أما بعد: 

فالأصل في الإنسان الحرية لا الرق، وقد اتفقت كلمة الفقهاء على أن اللقيط إذا وجد ولم يعرف نسبه يكون حراً، وإن احتمل أنه رقيق. قال ابن المنذر رحمه الله: أجمع أهل العلم على أن اللقيط حر. وقال صاحب الشرح الكبير: (فإن الأصل في الآدميين الحرية، فإن الله تعالى خلق آدم وذريته أحراراً، وإنما الرق لعارض، فإذا لم يعلم العارض ، فله حكم الأصل).
والجارية هي الأمة المملوكة بملك اليمين، ويدخل الإنسان في ملك اليمين بواحد من ثلاثة:
1- استرقاق الأسرى والسبي من الأعداء الكفار، فلا يجوز ابتداء استرقاق المسلم، لأن الإسلام ينافي ابتداء الاسترقاق، لأن الاسترقاق يقع جزاء لاستنكاف الكافر عن عبودية الله تعالى، فجازاه بأن يصير عبد عبيده. 
2- ولد الأمة من غير سيدها يتبع أمه في الرق، سواء أكان أبوه حراً أو عبداً.
3- الشراء ممن يملكها ملكاً صحيحاً معترفاً به شرعاً، وكذا الهبة والوصية، وغير ذلك من صور انتقال الأموال من مالك إلى آخر، ولو كان البائع أو الواهب كافراً ذمياً أو حربياً فيصح ذلك، وقد أهدى المقوقس للنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم جاريتين فتسرى بإحداهما، ووهب الأخرى لحسان بن ثابت رضي الله عنه.
فإذا علم ذلك: فاعلم أن الاستمتاع بالجارية بالوطء أو مقدماته لا يكون مشروعاً، إلا أن تكون مملوكة للرجل الحر ملكاً تاماً كاملاً، وهي التي ليس له فيها شريك، وليس لأحد فيها شرط أو خيار، ويشترط ألا يكون فيها مانع يقتضي تحريمها عليه، كأن تكون أخته من الرضاعة ، أو موطوءة فرعه أو أصله ، أو تكون متزوجة ، أو أختاً لأمة أخرى يطؤها ، أو مشركة غير كتابية. فإذا استوفت ذلك كله جاز له وطؤها بملك اليمين لا بعقد الزوجية .
والجارية التي يتخذها سيدها للوطء تسمى سرية، فإذا حبلت من سيدها وأتت بولد ـ ولو سقط ـ سميت أم ولد، وعتقت بعد موت سيدها. والله أعلم.
المفتـــي: مركز الفتوى

رقـم الفتوى : 8720
عنوان الفتوى :    ملك اليمين... معناه... وأحكامه
تاريخ الفتوى :    28 ربيع الأول 1422 / 20-06-2001
السؤال 
( إلا على أزواجكم أو ما ملكت أيمانكم) ما المقصود بجملة ما ملكت أيمانكم في عصرنا الحالى وما حكمه. وشكرا
الفتوى
الحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وصحبه أما بعد: 

فإن الصواب في لفظ الآية كما وردت في القرآن هكذا: (إِلَّا عَلَى أَزْوَاجِهِمْ أَوْ مَا مَلَكَتْ أَيْمَانُهُمْ فَإِنَّهُمْ غَيْرُ مَلُومِينَ) [المؤمنون: 6] ، [المعارج: 30].
وملك اليمين: هم الأرقاء المملوكون لِمن ملكهم عبيداً، ذكوراً أو إناثاً. 
والمقصود بقوله (أَوْ مَا مَلَكَتْ أَيْمَانُهُمْ): النساء مِن الرقيق، وهنّ الإماء، إذ يحقّ لمالكهنّ أن يطأهنّ مِن غير عقد زواج ، ولا شهود، ولا مهر، فهنّ لسن أزواجاً، فإذا جامعهن سُمّيْنَ (سراري) جمع: سُرّيـة.
وقد انتهى الرق تقريباً في عصرنا هذا، فلم يعد هناك عبيد ولا إماء لأسباب معروفة، وهذا لا يعني إبطال أحكام الرق إذا وجدت أسبابه، كالجهاد بين المسلمين والكفار، فإن نساء الكفار المحاربين سبايا تنطبق عليهن أحكام الرق، وملك اليمين، وإن أبطلته قوانين أهل الأرض. وما لم توجد هذه الأسباب الشرعية، فالأصل أن الناس أحرار. ..............................  .................

المفتـــي: مركز الفتوى

----------


## السعيد شويل

أخى أبو مالك
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
وأشكركم على مشاركتكم الطيبة وبارك الله فيكم وجعل مثواكم الجنة إن شاء الله 
***** 
لقد قال الله تعالى : ( وَإِنْ خِفْتُمْ أَلاَّ تُقْسِطُواْ فِي الْيَتَامَى فَانكِحُواْ مَا طَابَ لَكُم مِّنَ النِّسَاء مَثْنَى وَثُلاَثَ وَرُبَاعَ فَإِنْ خِفْتُمْ أَلاَّ تَعْدِلُواْ فَوَاحِدَةً أَوْ مَا مَلَكَتْ أَيْمَانُكُمْ .... ) 

هنا : 

أحل الله للرجل أن يتزوج بزوجة واحدة أو بإثنتين أو بثلاثة أو أربعة . وليس له أن يزيد فى الجمع بينهن فوق أربع .

ثم : 

بيّن سبحانه وتعالى لعباده المؤمنين أنه لا إثم ولا لوم على من يتزوج منهم مما يشاء من ملك اليمين بجانب زوجاته حتى 
ولو زاد بالزواج منهن فوق زوجات أربع من الحرائر . فقال عز وجل :

( وَالَّذِينَ هُمْ لِفُرُوجِهِمْ حَافِظُونَ إِلَّا عَلَى أَزْوَاجِهِمْ أوْ مَامَلَكَتْ أَيْمَانُهُمْ فَإِنَّهُمْ غَيْرُ مَلُومِينَ فَمَنِ ابْتَغَى وَرَاء ذَلِكَ 
فَأُوْلَئِكَ هُمُ الْعَادُونَ ) 

بمعنى : 

أن الله قد أباح وأحل للمرء فروج أربعة نسوة . وأحل له أيضاً أن يتزوج مما ملكت يمينه مما يشاء ممن تم سبيهن من الإماء ووقعن فى سهمه ونصيبه بعد الحرب والقتال . 

هذا هو المقصود من قوله تعالى : ( إلا على أزواجهم أو ما ملكت أيمانهم ) 
وليس المقصود به حل وطء ملك اليمين دون زواج . 
..............................  ...........

وأشكركم ولكم تحياتى وخالص دعواتى 
***************************

----------


## ابراهيم العليوي

وجدت الكثير في المنتديات من يطعن بالموروث الفقهي لأنه يفرق بين الزوجة والأمة ... يقولون الزوجة والأمة لافرق بينهما في الزواج !! العدد والقسم والعورة ووو...
 العقل اليوم عند الكثيرين لايخضع للنقل بحجة الدفاع عن الإسلام الصحيح !
نرجوا من الإخوة المشايخ توضيح الأمر بالمختصر المفيد

----------


## السعيد شويل

إن خالف العقل النقل .. يتم إعادة البحث والفحص
لأن الجهل فينا لا فيما شرعه الله

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

*ما رأيكم في هذا الكلام عن ملك اليمين؟*

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

> إن خالف العقل النقل .. يتم إعادة البحث والفحص
> لأن الجهل فينا لا فيما شرعه الله


العقل الصحيح لا يخالف النقل الصريح، وإن خالف فالعيب في العقل لا في النقل؛ فوجب البحث عن صحة النقل، أو صحة الفهم، أو خلل العقل.
فكل ما ثبت عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فهو يوافق العقل والفطرة، ولا يمكن أن يخالف العقل الصحيح النقل الصحيح بحال.
وإنما قد يخبر الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم أحيانًا بما تحار فيه العقول ولا تدركه لعجزها وضعفها، لا بما تحيله العقول ولا تقبله.  
قال ابن تيمية: (ما خالف العقل الصريح فهو باطلٌ. وليس في الكتاب والسنَّةِ والإجماع باطل، ولكن فيه ألفاظ قد لا يفهمها بعضُ النَّاس، أو يفهمون منها معنى باطلاً، فالآفةُ منهم، لا من الكتاب والسُّنَّة). مجموع الفتاوى: (11 / 490).

----------


## السعيد شويل

العقل الصحيح لا يخالف النقل الصريح
هذا القول لايختص به إلا رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم 
أما باقى البشر .. فالعقول قد تخالف النقل حتى ولو كانت صحيحة وسليمة وصريحة .. وإلا ماكان القرآن والسنة صالحين لكل زمان ومكان .. 
*****
وإن خالف فالعيب في العقل لا في النقل 
هذا قول صحيح .. ولهذا ماكان مخالفاً فى التفسير والتأويل فيما مضى .. يجب إعادة البحث والفحص فيه لطلب البينة ونور الدليل .. لا أن نتحجر ونقف على ما سبق ..
*****

----------


## عمر بن غلام رسول

أنصح جميع من يزعم الإيمان أن يخلص دينه لله ويقيم الأمانة العلمية والعقلية في أقواله, لألا يفسد معتقدات الناس حول الحقائق.
فأسأل: إذا كان أهل الإسلام قد اتفقوا على جواء وطء السيدِ أمتَه بأن يمتلكها, من غير حاجة إلى النكاح, فهل فعلاً يظن المرء أنهم أخطؤوا جميعاً, المفسرون والفقهاء وأهل الإسلام جميعاً, وأن جميع الأحاديث والآثار عن السلف الدالّة على جوازه مختلقةٌ باطلةٌ مكذوبةٌ على أصحابها؟ لا سيما إذا علم هذا المرء الأدلة البينة من الكتاب والسنة على أن الخير والعلم في أول هذه الأمة والشر والفساد يجيء في آخرها وأن الله لم يكن ليدع المسلمين ضالين للقرون الأربعة عشر الأولى من الإسلام, ثم يجيء أناسٌ أربعة عشر قرناً بعد زمن رسول الله  :صلى الله عليه وسلم:  وقد أصابوا الحق وفهموا دين الإسلام الفهم الصحيح وإنما كان العلماء قبلهم يحللون الزنى الذي حرّمه الله في كتابه تحريماً واضحاً.
أفيظنه المرء؟ أم إنما خضع للثقافة الليرالية وظنها الحق من غير دليل ووجد دين الإسلام يصادم بعض أصولها مصادمة بينة, فكذب على نفسه وخدعها وأعرض عن الحقيقة وحرّف النصوص الشرعية حتى لا تصادم هذه الثقافة المقدّسة عند أصحابها, لألا يتهدم عالَمه الخيالي؟
هذا مع أن الحق كل الحق أن هذه المسائل الأخلاقية مبنية على رأي أولائك اللييبراليين وهم لا يستطيعون أن يقيموا دليلاً عقلياً مجرداً من التأثر بالهوى والرأي المحض, على أن قولهم في مسألة أخلاقية ما هو القول الصحيح دون غيره.
وهم لا يزعمون أصلاً أن أخلاقهم نزل تبريرها من رب العالمين. أفليس الله العليم الحكيم أحق بأن تُتبع شريعته وحكمه في ما هو أخلاقي طيب وما هو خبيث فاسد؟ فاعتبروا يا أولي الأبصار!

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

> العقل الصحيح لا يخالف النقل الصريح
> هذا القول لايختص به إلا رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم



هذا الكلام لم يقله أحد من العالمين

----------


## السعيد شويل

هناك من لايستند إلا بالسلف ولذا : أقول لهم : 
يقول ابن عباس رضى الله عنهما : ( من وجد صداق حرة لم يحل له نكاح الأمة ) . 
ويقول جابر رضى الله عنه : ( من وجد صداق حرة لاينكح أمة ) . 
ويقول الإمام الشافعى فى  " الأم " :  ( من لا قدرة له على مهور الحرائر المؤمنات فله أن يتزوج بغيرهن من المؤمنات المملوكات 
كالصعيد فى التيمم لا يكون بدلا من الماء فى الطهارة إلا فى حالة عدم وجود الماء بعد أن يبذل طاقته فى البحث عنه حتى ييأس 
من وجوده فإذا وجده فالطهارة تنتقض به فكذلك الأمر بالنسبة للعبدة والحرة ) .

----------


## السعيد شويل

*أخى أبو البراء .. يقول سبحانه وتعالى عن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم :*  {إِنْ هُوَ إِلَّا وَحْيٌ يُوحَى }
عقله عليه الصلاة والسلام هو أكمل عقل .. ومادونه يعتريهم الصواب والخطأ ..

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

إذن الحر إذا لم يجد صداق الحرة له أن ينكح الأمة!
وحتى لو كان عنده مهر الحرة له أن يطأ الأمة ملك اليمين، وله أن يتزوجها، لكنه خلاف الأولى.
وهناك فرق بين نكاح الأمة أي زواجها دون عتقها، وبين وطئها وهي أمة، والسيد إذا وطيء أمته صار ولدها حرا، وصارت هي أم ولد، أما إذا أعتقها وتزوجها فهي حرة وولدها كذلك.

والأقوال المنقولة لا تعارض بينها وبين ما نقول.

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

*هل نفى الإمام الرازي رحمه الله حل معاشرة الإماء إلا بالزواج بهن ؟السؤال : 
ذكر محمد أسد في ترجمته لمعاني القرآن ، في تعليقه على الآية (24) من سورة النساء ، أنّ الإمام الرازي يقول بعدم جواز جماع الرجل للأمة قبل أن يتزوجها ، وقد استشهد بالطبري الذي نقل هذا القول ، فهل هذا القول معتبر؟
*
*الجواب :
الحمد لله
بعد الاطلاع على كلام محمد أسد رحمه الله (ت1992م) في تعليقه على الآية (24) من سورة النساء ، تبين لنا أنه وقع لديه لبس في فهم كلام المفسرين ، وأن حصره ( ملك اليمين ) بالزواج لم يقل به أحد من العلماء .
ولذلك ننقل هنا كلامه – مترجما من الإنجليزية إلى العربية – ثم نعلق عليه بإذن الله . 
يقول محمد أسد عفا الله عنه :
" إن كلمة ( محصنة ) تدل على تحصين عفة المرأة ، وتحمل ثلاثة معان : 
المرأة المتزوجة . 
أو العفيفة .
أو المرأة الحرة . 
وعند المفسرين كافة : تدل كلمة ( محصنة ) في النص أعلاه على المتزوجة . 
وأما في آية ( ما ملكت أيمانكم ) فغالبا ما تدل على النساء اللواتي تم سبيهن في الحروب التي قامت في سبيل الله . 
إن المفسرين الذين أخذوا بهذا المعنى يؤمنون بأن النساء الجواري اللواتي تم سبيهن ، من الممكن أن يتم تزوجهن ، بغض النظر عن ارتباطهن بزوج في بلدانهن الأصلية أم لا .
بالرغم من الاختلاف الرئيسي في وجهات النظر ، وحتى بين صحابة الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم عن مدى شرعية هذا الزواج ، فإن معظم المفسرين المشهورين يفسرون ( ما ملكت أيمانكم ) بالنساء اللواتي تملكوهن بعقد النكاح . وظهر هذا في تعليق الرازي والطبري - بالرجوع إلى عبد الله بن عباس ومجاهد وآخرين -.
يعتقد الرازي تحديدا في تعليقه أن هذه الآية (المحصنات من النساء) - بعد تعداد درجة المحظورات في العلاقات - تؤكد على تحريم أي علاقة جنسية مع أية امرأة خارج إطار الزوجية" انتهى من ترجمته للقرآن التي نشرت بعنوان " رسالة القرآن " (ص/162-163). 
وهذا أصل كلامه بالإنجليزية :
The term muhsanah signifies literally “a woman who is fortified [against unchastity],” and carries three senses: 
(1) “a married woman,” 
(2) “a chaste woman,” and 
(3) “a free woman.” 
According to almost all the authorities, al-muhsanāt denotes in the above context “married women.” As for the expression mā malakat aymānukum (“those whom your right hands possess,” i.e., “those whom you rightfully possess”), it is often taken to mean female slaves captured in a war in God’s cause (see in this connection 8:67, and the corresponding note). The commentators who choose this meaning hold that such slave-girls can be taken in marriage irrespective of whether they have husbands in the country of their origin or not.
However, quite apart from the fundamental differences of opinion, even among the Companions of the Prophet, regarding the legality of such a marriage, some of the most outstanding commentators hold the view that mā malakat aymānukum denotes here “women whom you rightfully possess through wedlock”; thus Rāzī in his commentary on this verse, and Tabarī in one of his alternative explanations (going back to ‘Abd Allāh ibn ‘Abbās, Mujāhid, and others). Rāzī, in particular, points out that the reference to “all married women” (al-muhsanāt min an-nisā’), coming as it does after the enumeration of prohibited degrees of relationship, is meant to stress the prohibition of sexual relations with any woman other than one’s lawful wife.
* Lit., “with your possessions” – i.e., offering them, as the Law demands, an appropriate dower.
* Cf. verse 4 of this sūrah, and the corresponding note.
http://www.altafsir.com/ViewTranslat...nslationBook=7
والذي قاله محمد أسد هو غلط ظاهر في فهم كلام الطبري والرازي رحمهما الله ، لأن قولهما إن المقصود بالآية : المتزوجات من النساء ، لا يعنون بذلك أبدا كلمة ( ما ملكت أيمانكم )، بل يعنون الجزء الأول من الآية ( والمحصنات من النساء )، وإنما أشكل على محمد أسد أن الرازي قال : " وقوله : ( والمحصنات من النساء إلا ما ملكت أيمانكم ) يعني : ذوات الأزواج " .
انتهى من " مفاتيح الغيب " (10/33).
فلما أورد الرازي التفسير بعد سرد الجملة كاملة ، ظن محمد أسد رحمه الله أن الرازي يعني بقوله : " ذوات الأزواج " تفسير قول الله : ( ما ملكت أيمانكم )، والصواب أنه يفسر الكلمة الأولى : ( والمحصنات من النساء ).
فالمعنى : أن الله عز وجل حرم على المسلمين الزواج من النساء المتزوجات ؛ لأنهن في عصمة أزواجهن ، وفي عقد نكاح محترم بينهم وبينهن ، إلا النساء اللاتي وقعن في ملك اليمين ، وهن ذوات أزواج في بلدانهن ، فهؤلاء النساء غير محرمات عليكم ، ولو كن ذوات أزواج ؛ لأنهن وقعن في ملك اليمين .
ولا ننكر أن الرازي رحمه الله ذكر أقوالا عدة في تفسير هذه الآية ، وبعض هذه الأقوال يذهب إلى أن الاستثناء في ( إلا ما ملكت أيمانكم ) يريد به الزواج ؛ لأن الزواج يشبه ملك اليمين بحكم أن الزوجة تصبح مقصورة على زوجها ؛ ولكن الرازي رحمه الله لم يقصد بذلك أبدا أن ينفي أن ( ملك اليمين ) في الشريعة الإسلامية كاف لحل الجماع من غير زواج ، ولم يُرِدْ أن كل تعبير قرآني فيه ( ملك اليمين ) فالمقصود به الزواج ، وإنما ذكر أن هذا قول لبعض المفسرين في هذه الآية خاصة ، وليس في جميع مواردها في القرآن الكريم .
يقول رحمه الله :
" في قوله : ( والمحصنات من النساء ) قولان : 
أحدهما : المراد منها ذوات الأزواج ، وعلى هذا التقدير ففي قوله : ( إلا ما ملكت أيمانكم ) وجهان : 
الأول : أن المرأة إذا كانت ذات زوج حرمت على غير زوجها ، إلا إذا صارت ملكا لإنسان فإنها تحل للمالك . 
الثاني : أن المراد بملك اليمين هاهنا ملك النكاح ، والمعنى أن ذوات الأزواج حرام عليكم إلا إذا ملكتموهن بنكاح جديد بعد وقوع البينونة بينهن وبين أزواجهن . 
والمقصود من هذا الكلام الزجر عن الزنا ، والمنع من وطئهن إلا بنكاح جديد ، أو بملك يمين إن كانت المرأة مملوكة ، وعبر عن ذلك بملك اليمين ؛ لأن ملك اليمين حاصل في النكاح وفي الملك .
القول الثاني : أن المراد هاهنا بـ ( المحصنات ) الحرائر ، والدليل عليه قوله تعالى - بعد هذه الآية -: ( ومن لم يستطع منكم طولا أن ينكح المحصنات المؤمنات فمن ما ملكت أيمانكم ) [النساء: 25] ذكر هاهنا المحصنات ثم قال بعده : ( ومن لم يستطع منكم طولا أن ينكح المحصنات ) كان المراد بالمحصنات هاهنا ما هو المراد هناك ، ثم المراد من المحصنات هناك الحرائر ، فكذا هاهنا . 
وعلى هذا التقدير ففي قوله : ( إلا ما ملكت أيمانكم ) وجهان : 
الأول : المراد منه : إلا العدد الذي جعله الله ملكا لكم ، وهو الأربع ، فصار التقدير : حرمت عليكم الحرائر إلا العدد الذي جعله الله ملكا لكم وهو الأربع . 
الثاني : الحرائر محرمات عليكم إلا ما أثبت الله لكم ملكا عليهن ، وذلك عند حضور الولي والشهود وسائر الشرائط المعتبرة في الشريعة . 
فهذا الأول في تفسير قوله : ( إلا ما ملكت أيمانكم ) هو المختار ، ويدل عليه قوله تعالى : ( والذين هم لفروجهم حافظون إلا على أزواجهم أو ما ملكت أيمانهم ) [المعارج : 29، 30]، جعل ملك اليمين عبارة عن ثبوت الملك فيها ، فوجب أن يكون هاهنا مفسرا بذلك ؛ لأن تفسير كلام الله تعالى بكلام الله أقرب الطرق إلى الصدق والصواب . والله أعلم ".
انتهى من " مفاتيح الغيب " (10/34) .
فليس في كلام الرازي حصر تفسير ( ملك اليمين ) بعقد الزواج ، بل صرح أن المختار في تفسير الآية أن معناها : تحريم المرأة المزوجة على الرجل المسلم إلا إذا كانت أمة (ملكا لليمين) قد أُسرت في المعركة فإنها تحل لمالكها ولو كانت ذات زوج في بلدها ، وذلك بعد أن تعتد بحيضة . 
وأما الإمام الطبري فقد ذكر الأقوال التي قيلت في معنى الآية الكريمة ثم اختار أن معناها : "كل محصنة بأي معاني الإحصان كان إحصانها حرام علينا سفاحا أو نكاحاً إلا ما ملكته أيماننا بشراء كما أباحه الله لنا كتاب الله جل ثناؤه ، أو نكاح على ما أطلقه لنا تنزيل الله " ثم ذكر أن "اللواتي سبيناهن من أهل الكتابين ولهن أزواج فإن السباء يحلهن لمن سباهن بعد الاستبراء" . 
تفسير الطبري (3/2231) . 
والراجح في معنى الآية : هو المعنى الأول الذي اختاره الرازي، وكلام ابن جرير لا يبعد عنه كثيرا ولا يخالفه ، غير أنه ذهب إلى أن معنى الآية أعم وأشمل . 
ويدل على ترجيح هذا القول في تفسير الآية سبب نزولها الذي رواه مسلم في صحيحه .
قال العلامة الشنقيطي رحمه الله :
" معنى الآية : وحرمت عليكم المتزوجات ; لأن ذات الزوج لا تحل لغيره ، (إلا ما ملكت أيمانكم) بالسبي من الكفار، فإن السبي يرفع حكم الزوجية الأولى في الكفر .
وهذا القول هو الصحيح ، وهو الذي يدل القرآن لصحته ; لأن القول الأول فيه حمل ملك اليمين على ما يشمل ملك النكاح ، وملك اليمين لم يرد في القرآن إلا بمعنى الملك بالرق ، كقوله : ( فمن ما ملكت أيمانكم من فتياتكم المؤمنات )، وقوله : ( وما ملكت يمينك مما أفاء الله عليك ) [33 50] ، وقوله : ( والصاحب بالجنب وابن السبيل وما ملكت أيمانكم ) [4 36] ، وقوله : ( والذين هم لفروجهم حافظون إلا على أزواجهم أو ما ملكت أيمانهم ) [23 5، 6] ، في الموضعين . 
فجعل ملك اليمين قسما آخر غير الزوجية . 
وقوله: ( والذين يبتغون الكتاب مما ملكت أيمانكم ) [24 33] 
فهذه الآيات تدل على أن المراد بـ ( ما ملكت أيمانكم ) الإماء ، دون المنكوحات ، كما هو ظاهر . 
ويؤيده سبب النزول ; لأن سبب نزولها كما أخرجه مسلم في «صحيحه» عن أبي سعيد الخدري رضي الله عنه قال : ( أصبنا سبيا من سبي أوطاس ولهن أزواج ، فكرهنا أن نقع عليهن ولهن أزواج ، فسألنا النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم . فنزلت هذه الآية : ( والمحصنات من النساء إلا ما ملكت أيمانكم )، فاستحللنا فروجهن )" انتهى من " أضواء البيان " (1/234)
وما قرره العلامة الشنقيطي رحمه الله هنا أن " ملك اليمين قسم آخر غير الزوجية " نتيجة توصل إليها باستقراء آيات القرآن الكريم ، وليس رأيا اجتهاديا محضا . 
وقد سبق في موقعنا مجموعة من الفتاوى التي تبين هذا الحكم ، وتبين سياقه ونظرة الشريعة إليه.
ينظر : (10382) ، (20085) ، (20802) ، (125442) ، (162347) .
وشرحُ رسالة الإسلام لا يكون بإنكار الحقائق أو محاولة إخفائها وتأويلها ، بل بقراءة هذه الحقائق التشريعية في سياقها الصحيح ، ومعرفة المصالح المترتبة عليها في حق الفرد والمجتمع .
والإسلام يخاطب بتشريعاته أصحاب العقول والأفهام ، ولا يعيبه أن بعض ضعاف العقول أو مرضى النفوس يعترضون على تشريعاته ولا يقبلونها . 
وصدق من قال : 
وكم من عائب قولا صحيحا ** وآفته من الفهم السقيم .
وأخيرا ننبه إلى أن ترجمة محمد أسد عفا الله عنه للقرآن الكريم ، وقد سماها " رسالة القرآن " تشتمل على العديد من الأخطاء في الترجمة ، التي سببها التأويل الخاطئ لآيات القرآن الكريم ، والأشنع أنها تشتمل على تعليقات في الهامش ، فيها العديد من الأفكار التأويلية المغرقة في التأويل الباطني الباطل ، مثل إنكار كون قصة أمر إبليس بالسجود لآدم حقيقية ، وإنكار التفاصيل الواردة في نعيم الجنة ، وتأويل الجن بالقوى الطبيعية ، وتأويل معجزات الأنبياء ، رغم أنه في ترجمته لجزء من " صحيح البخاري " لم يقع في بعض هذه التأويلات ، ولم يعلق بإخراج الألفاظ عن ظواهرها . الأمر الذي يستدعي وقوفا جادا لدراسة نتاج محمد أسد، وقراءته قراءة متأنية وفاحصة ، الأمر الذي فعله الدكتور إبراهيم عوض في بحث مطول محرر ومنشور على شبكة الإنترنت بعنوان : " فكر مـحمـد أسد ( ليوبولد فايس) كما لا يعرفه الكثيرون ". 
والله أعلم .

https://islamqa.info/ar/223601

*

----------


## السعيد شويل

سبحانه وتعالى وضع شروطاً للزواج من الأمة .. فكيف يتم إنكارها  ..   
 هذه الشروط هى : ( عدم الطول . وخوف العنت " خشية الزنا " . والإيمان . والعفة ) . 
{ وَمَن لَّمْ يَسْتَطِعْ مِنكُمْ طَوْلاً أَن يَنكِحَ الْمُحْصَنَاتِ الْمُؤْمِنَاتِ .. فَمِن مِّامَلَكَتْ أَيْمَانُكُم مِّن فَتَيَاتِكُمُ الْمُؤْمِنَاتِ } 
...
ورسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم سنّ أحكاماً فى طلاقها وفى عدتها وحيضها فقال : ( طلاق الأمة تطليقتان وعدتها حيضتان ) رواه الترمذى وابن ماجه وأبو داود . 
وكذلك سن عليه الصلاة والسلام تعاليم فى عدم الزواج منها فقال : ( لا توطأ حامل حتى تضع ولا غير ذات حمل حتى تحيض حيضة ) رواه الترمذى وابن ماجه
...
وبيان قوله تعالى : { حُرِّمَتْ عَلَيْكُمْ أُمَّهَاتُكُمْ وَبَنَاتُكُمْ وَ ........... وَالْمُحْصَنَات ُ مِنَ النِّسَاء إِلاَّ مَا مَلَكَتْ أَيْمَانُكُمْ }
تم توضيحه فى الموضوع الأصلى

----------


## أبو عبد الرحمن الكحلي

*فقهنا الله في الدين ، وبصرنا بعيوبنا.*

----------


## أبو عبد الرحمن الكحلي

*الفقهاء من لدن السلف إلى عصرنا الحالي فرقوا بين الوطء بعقد النكاح والوطء بملك اليمين ، وأن وجود أحدهما يقتضي انتفاء الآخر ، إلا ما استثنته آية النساء.*
*وإليك بعض نصوصهم على سبيل الاختصار:*
*قال ابن قدامة في المغني(7/148):" وَلَيْسَ لِلسَّيِّدِ أَنْ يَتَزَوَّجَ أَمَتَهُ؛ لِأَنَّ مِلْكَ الرَّقَبَةِ يُفِيدُ مِلْكَ الْمَنْفَعَةِ، وَإِبَاحَةَ الْبُضْعِ، فَلَا يَجْتَمِعُ مَعَهُ عَقْدٌ أَضْعَفُ مِنْهُ. وَلَوْ مَلَكَ زَوْجَتَهُ وَهِيَ أَمَةٌ، انْفَسَخَ نِكَاحُهَا. وَكَذَلِكَ لَوْ مَلَكَتْ الْمَرْأَةُ زَوْجَهَا، انْفَسَخَ نِكَاحُهَا. وَلَا نَعْلَمُ فِي هَذَا خِلَافًا. وَلَا يَجُوزُ أَنْ يَتَزَوَّجَ أَمَةً لَهُ فِيهَا مِلْكٌ. وَلَا يَتَزَوَّجُ مُكَاتَبَتَهُ؛ لِأَنَّهَا مَمْلُوكَتُهُ".*
*جاء في النتف في الفتاوى للسغدي الحنفي(ت61ه)(1/251):" اعْلَم ان الْفرج لَا يحل وَطْؤُهُ الا من وَجْهَيْن لَا ثَالِث لَهَا وهما النِّكَاح وَالْملك* *لقَوْله تَعَالَى {وَالَّذين هم لفروجهم حافظون إِلَّا على أَزوَاجهم أَو مَا ملكت أَيْمَانهم فَإِنَّهُم غير ملومين} الْآيَة*
*فَمَا عدا هذَيْن الْوَجْهَيْنِ حرَام*".
*فإذا كان وطء الأمة لا يجوز إلا بعقد فما فائدة ذكر الوجهين في الآية أو في كلام الفقهاء؟.*
*وجاء في المبسوط للسرخسي(5/129):" وَلَا يَحِلُّ لِلْعَبْدِ أَنْ يَتَسَرَّى، وَإِنْ أَذِنَ لَهُ مَوْلَاهُ عِنْدَنَا، وَعَلَى قَوْلِ مَالِكٍ - رَحِمَهُ اللَّهُ تَعَالَى - يَحِلُّ؛ لِأَنَّ مِلْكَ الْمُتْعَةِ يَثْبُتُ بِطَرِيقَيْنِ إمَّا عَقْدُ النِّكَاحِ أَوْ التَّسَرِّي، فَإِذَا كَانَ الْعَبْدُ أَهْلًا لِمِلْكِ الْمُتْعَةِ بِأَحَدِ الطَّرِيقَيْنِ وَهُوَ النِّكَاحُ فَكَذَلِكَ بِالطَّرِيقِ الْآخَرِ بَلْ أَوْلَى؛ لِأَنَّ مِلْكَ الْمُتْعَةِ الَّذِي يَثْبُتُ بِالنِّكَاحِ أَقْوَى مِمَّا يَثْبُتُ بِمِلْكِ الْيَمِينِ، وَحُجَّتُنَا فِي ذَلِكَ قَوْله تَعَالَى: {وَالَّذِينَ هُمْ لِفُرُوجِهِمْ حَافِظُونَ} [المؤمنون: 5] {إِلا عَلَى أَزْوَاجِهِمْ أوْ مَا مَلَكَتْ أَيْمَانُهُمْ}*".
  وتأمل قوله:" *لِأَنَّ مِلْكَ الْمُتْعَةِ يَثْبُتُ بِطَرِيقَيْنِ إمَّا عَقْدُ النِّكَاحِ أَوْ التَّسَرِّي*"، وقوله:" *لِأَنَّ مِلْكَ الْمُتْعَةِ الَّذِي يَثْبُتُ بِالنِّكَاحِ أَقْوَى مِمَّا يَثْبُتُ بِمِلْكِ الْيَمِينِ*".
*فليس ملك المتعة بالنكاح كملك المتعة باليمين.*
*وانظر بدائع الصنائع(2/234)و(2/339).*
*في المدونة(2/57):" قَالَ مَالِكٌ فِي رَجُلٍ تَزَوَّجَ أَمَةً فَلَمْ يَدْخُلْ بِهَا حَتَّى اشْتَرَاهَا أَنَّهُ يَطَؤُهَا بِمِلْكِ يَمِينِهِ وَلَا اسْتِبْرَاءَ عَلَيْهَا".*
*وفي المدونة(2/174):" ابْنُ وَهْبٍ عَنْ يَزِيدَ بْنِ عِيَاضٍ عَنْ عَبْدِ الْكَرِيمِ عَنْ عَلْقَمَةَ بْنِ قَيْسٍ وَالْأَسْوَدِ بْنِ يَزِيدَ أَنَّ عَبْدَ اللَّهِ بْنَ مَسْعُودٍ قَالَ: إذَا كَانَتْ الْأَمَةُ عِنْدَ الرَّجُلِ بِنِكَاحٍ ثُمَّ اشْتَرَاهَا، إنَّ اشْتِرَاءَهُ إيَّاهَا يَهْدِمُ نِكَاحَهُ فَيَطَؤُهَا بِمِلْكِهِ.*
*قَالَ يَزِيدُ: وَأَخْبَرَنِي أَبُو الزِّنَادِ أَنَّهَا السُّنَّةُ الَّتِي أَدْرَكْتُ النَّاسَ عَلَيْهَا. ابْنُ وَهْبٍ قَالَ وَأَخْبَرَنِي رِجَالٌ مِنْ أَهْلِ الْعِلْمِ عَنْ ابْنِ الْمُسَيِّبِ وَيَحْيَى بْنِ سَعِيدٍ مِثْلَهُ.*
  وفي المدونة(2/175):" *قَالَ ابْنُ وَهْبٍ: قَالَ ابْنُ أَبِي ذِئْبٍ إنَّهُ سَأَلَ ابْنَ شِهَابٍ وَعَطَاءَ بْنَ أَبِي رَبَاحٍ عَنْ الرَّجُلِ تَكُونُ الْأَمَةُ تَحْتَهُ فَيَبْتَاعُهَا قَالَا يَفْسَخُ النِّكَاحُ الْبَيْعَ، قَالَ: قُلْتُ لِعَطَاءٍ: أَيَبِيعُهَا؟ قَالَ: نَعَمْ.*"
  وفي المدونة(2/175):" *ابْنُ وَهْبٍ عَنْ عُثْمَانَ بْنِ الْحَكَمِ وَيَحْيَى بْنِ أَيُّوبَ عَنْ يَحْيَى بْنِ سَعِيدٍ أَنَّهُ قَالَ فِي الْحُرِّ يَتَزَوَّجُ الْأَمَةَ ثُمَّ يَشْتَرِي بَعْضَهَا: إنَّهُ لَا* *يَطَؤُهَا** مَا دَامَ فِيهَا شِرْكٌ".*
*وفي المدونة أيضا:" سَمِعْتُ مَالِكًا يَقُولُ فِي هَذِهِ الْآيَةِ " والمحصنات من النساء إلا ما ملكت أيمانكم"[النساء: 24] هِيَ النِّسَاءُ وَالسَّبَايَا اللَّاتِي لَهُنَّ أَزْوَاجٌ بِأَرْضِ الشِّرْكِ فَقَدْ أَحَلَّهُنَّ اللَّهُ لَنَا.*
*قَالَ ابْنُ الْقَاسِمِ فَالسَّبْيُ قَدْ هَدَمَ النِّكَاحَ أَلَا تَرَى أَنَّ السَّبْيَ لَوْ لَمْ يَهْدِمْ النِّكَاحَ لَمْ يَحِلَّ لِسَيِّدِهَا أَنْ يَطَأَهَا بَعْدَ الِاسْتِبْرَاءِ إذَا لَمْ تُسْلِمْ وَكَانَتْ مِنْ أَهْلِ الْكِتَابِ وَكَذَلِكَ قَالَ أَشْهَبُ أَيْضًا إنَّ السَّبْيَ يَهْدِمُ النِّكَاحَ".*
*فهذه نصوص واضحة تدل على التفريق بين الزواج وملك اليمين ، فكيف يقال إنه يشترط لملك اليمين ما يشترط للنكاح؟.*
*وهذا ما كان عليه السلف كما قال أَبُو الزِّنَادِ: أَنَّهَا السُّنَّةُ الَّتِي أَدْرَكْتُ النَّاسَ عَلَيْهَا.*
*قال ابن رشد الجد في البيان والتحصيل(5/18):" والرجل لا يجوز له أن يتزوج أمته، ولا ينعقد له فيها نكاح؛ لكونه مالكا للبضع قبل النكاح ملكا هو أقوى من ملك النكاح، والنكاح إنما يكون ليستباح به الفرج، ولأن الله تعالى قال: {وَالَّذِينَ هُمْ لِفُرُوجِهِمْ حَافِظُونَ} [المؤمنون: 5] {إِلا عَلَى أَزْوَاجِهِمْ أوْ مَا مَلَكَتْ أَيْمَانُهُمْ فَإِنَّهُمْ غَيْرُ مَلُومِينَ} [المؤمنون: 6] . ففرق بين النكاح وملك اليمين، ولم يبح الفرج إلا بأحدهما، فوجب لأجل ذلك ألا يجمع بينهما، وأن يبطل الملك النكاح، تقدم أو تأخر، فلو جاز أن ينعقد نكاح على ملك، لجاز أن ينعقد ملك على ملك، ونكاح على نكاح*...".
  وقال أيضا في(18/472):" *لم يبح الله الوطء إلا بنكاح أو ملك يمين فقال: {وَالَّذِينَ هُمْ لِفُرُوجِهِمْ حَافِظُونَ} [المؤمنون: 5] {إِلا عَلَى أَزْوَاجِهِمْ* *أوْ مَا مَلَكَتْ أَيْمَانُهُم**ْ}*".
  وقال في المقدمات الممهدات(1/451-452):" *فالنكاح الذي هو الغشيان جبل الله الخلق عليه بما ركب فيهم من الشهوات** ليكون بهم النسل حتى يكمل ما قدره من الخلق. وأباحه في الشرع على وجهين: [أحدهما: عقد النكاح، والثاني: ملك اليمين، فلا يحل استباحة الفرج بما عدا هذين الوجهين]. قال الله عز وجل: {وَالَّذِينَ هُمْ لِفُرُوجِهِمْ حَافِظُونَ} [المؤمنون: 5] {إِلا عَلَى أَزْوَاجِهِمْ أوْ مَا مَلَكَتْ أَيْمَانُهُمْ فَإِنَّهُمْ غَيْرُ مَلُومِينَ} [المؤمنون: 6] {فَمَنِ ابْتَغَى وَرَاءَ ذَلِكَ فَأُولَئِكَ هُمُ الْعَادُونَ}".*
*وقالفي (2/340):" لأن الله سبحانه وتعالى لم يبح الفرج إلا بالنكاح، أو ملك اليمين، فقال تعالى: {وَالَّذِينَ هُمْ لِفُرُوجِهِمْ حَافِظُونَ} [المؤمنون: 5] {إِلا عَلَى أَزْوَاجِهِمْ أوْ مَا مَلَكَتْ أَيْمَانُهُمْ فَإِنَّهُمْ غَيْرُ مَلُومِينَ}".*
*وقال في(3/200):" وقد أباح الله تبارك وتعالى لعباده وطء ما ملكت أيمانهم كما أباح لهم وطء نسائهم فقال تعالى: {وَالَّذِينَ هُمْ لِفُرُوجِهِمْ حَافِظُونَ} [المؤمنون: 5] {إِلا عَلَى أَزْوَاجِهِمْ أوْ مَا مَلَكَتْ أَيْمَانُهُمْ فَإِنَّهُمْ غَيْرُ مَلُومِينَ}".*
*وانظر الفواكه الدواني(2/282)، حاشية العدوي على كفاية الطالب(2/38)،الثمر الداني(ص436)، ومن كتب شرح الحديث ، انظر المسالك في شرح موطأ مالك(5/432).*
*وقال الشافعي في الأم(5/268):" وذلك الرجل الحر لا يجد طولا فينكح أمة ثم يملكها فإذا تم له ملكها فسد النكاح ولم يقع عليها شيء مما يقع على الأزواج من طلاق ولا غيره، وذلك أن الله عز وجل يقول {والذين هم لفروجهم حافظون - إلا على أزواجهم أو ما ملكت أيمانهم فإنهم غير ملومين} [المؤمنون: 5 - 6] فلم يحل الجماع إلا بنكاح أو ملك وحكم أن يقع في النكاح ما وصفنا من طلاق يحرم به الحلال من النكاح وغيره وحكم في الملك بأن يقع من المالك فيه العتق فيحرم به الوطء بالملك، وفرق بين إحلالهما وتحريمهما فلم يجز أن يوطأ الفرج إلا بأحدهما دون الآخر فلما ملك امرأته فحالت عن النكاح إلى الملك انفسخ النكاح.*
*وهذا كلام واضح من الشافعي في التفريق بين الوطء بالنكاح والوطء بملك اليمين ، وأنه لا يمكن الجمع بينهما ، فوجود أحدهما ينفي وجود الآخر.*
*وقال أيضا في الأم(5/155):" وقوله {والذين هم لفروجهم حافظون - إلا على أزواجهم أو ما ملكت أيمانهم} [المؤمنون: 5 - 6] دليل على أمرين: أحدهما أنه أحل النكاح وما ملكت اليمين.*
*والثاني يشبه أن يكون إنما أباح الفعل للتلذذ وغيره بالفرج في زوجة أو ما ملكت يمين من الآدميين**".*
*وجاء في الموسوعة الفقهية الكويتية(11/297):" لاَ يَحْتَاجُ وَطْءُ السَّيِّدِ لأِمَتِهِ إِلَى إِنْشَاءِ عَقْدِ زَوَاجٍ، وَلَوْ عَقَدَ النِّكَاحَ لِنَفْسِهِ عَلَى مَمْلُوكَتِهِ لَمْ يَصِحَّ النِّكَاحُ، وَلَمْ تَكُنْ بِذَلِكَ زَوْجَةً".*
*ويكفي لحلية وطء الامة بمجرد الملك ، ما رواه البخاري ومسلم عَنْ أَنَسِ بْنِ مَالِكٍ رضي الله عنه قَالَ: قَدِمَ النَّبِيُّ - صلى الله عليه وسلم - خَيْبَرَ، فَلَمَّا فَتَحَ اللهُ عَلَيْهِ الحِصْنَ ذُكِرَ لَهُ جَمَالُ صَفِيَّةَ بِنْتِ حُيَىِّ بْنِ أَخْطَبَ -وَقَدْ قُتِلَ زَوْجُهَا وَكَانَتْ عَرُوسًا- فَاصْطَفَاهَا رَسُولُ اللهِ - صلى الله عليه وسلم - لِنَفْسِهِ، فَخَرَجَ بِهَا حَتَّى بَلَغْنَا سَدَّ الرَّوْحَاءِ حَلَّتْ، فَبَنَى بِهَا، ثُمَّ صَنَعَ حَيْسًا فِي نِطَعٍ صَغِيرٍ، ثُمَّ قَالَ رَسُولُ اللهِ - صلى الله عليه وسلم -: "آذِنْ مَنْ حَوْلَكَ". فَكَانَتْ تِلْكَ وَلِيمَةَ رَسُولِ اللهِ - صلى الله عليه وسلم - عَلَى صَفِيَّةَ، ثُمَّ خَرَجْنَا إِلَى المَدِينَةِ، قَالَ: فَرَأَيْتُ رَسُولَ اللهِ - صلى الله عليه وسلم - يُحَوِّي لَهَا وَرَاءَهُ بِعَبَاءَةٍ، ثُمَّ يَجْلِسُ عِنْدَ بَعِيرِهِ فَيَضَعُ رُكْبَتَهُ، فَتَضَعُ صَفِيَّةُ رِجْلَهَا عَلَى رُكْبَتِهِ حَتَّى تَرْكَبَ.*
*فتأمل قوله:" فَاصْطَفَاهَا رَسُولُ اللهِ - صلى الله عليه وسلم - لِنَفْسِهِ، فَخَرَجَ بِهَا حَتَّى بَلَغْنَا سَدَّ الرَّوْحَاءِ حَلَّتْ، فَبَنَى بِهَا".وهذا على مذهب من رأى أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم تسرى بصفية.*
*ولو كان وطء الأمة يشترط له ما يشترط للنكاح ، لما قيد الله عزوجل جواز نكاح الأمة بشروط مذكورة في قوله تعالى:" وَمَنْ لَمْ يَسْتَطِعْ مِنْكُمْ طَوْلاً أَنْ يَنْكِحَ الْمُحْصَناتِ الْمُؤْمِناتِ فَمِنْ مَا مَلَكَتْ أَيْمانُكُمْ مِنْ فَتَياتِكُمُ..." الآية.*
*والآية واضحة في التفريق بين نكاح الحرائر والإماء ، ومن شرط نكاح الأمة عدم القدرة على النكاح الحرة ، فكيف يقال أنه يشترط لوطء الأمة ، مثل ما يشترط لنكاح الحرة؟.*
*وما فائدة ذكر الله عزوجل لطريقين شرعيين لإباحة الوطء إذا كان يتضمنان نفس المعنى ، فالقرآن ينزه عن ذلك .*
*ولو تأملت أخي قوله :" لفروجهم " لعلمت أن الوطء يحل بزواج الحرة وذلك بشروطه المعتبرة شرعا ، أو بملك اليمين ، وذلك بمجرد الملك المعتبر شرعا.ولهذا قال ابن عباس كما في الترمذي:" فكل فرج سواهما حرام".*
*واعلم أخي: أن الفقهاء فرقوا بين أحكام النكاح والتسري في مواطن كثيرة ، ليس هذا محل طرحها ، وإنما أردت التنبيه فقط.*
*فمن ذلك مثلا ما ذكره الشافعي في الأم(5/155):" فللرجل أن يتسرى كم شاء، ولا اختلاف علمته بين أحد في هذا، وانتهى ما أحل الله بالنكاح إلى أربع".*
*وأحسب أن وطء الامة بمجرد الملك أمر بديهي عند فقهائنا ، ولو تأمل المرء في بعض النصوص المنقولة عن مالك مثلا، لوجد أن ذلك أمر بديهي عنده ، ومن الأمثلة على ذلك:*
*1- في المدونة(3/214):" فِي الرَّجُلِ يَبْتَاعُ الْجَارِيَةَ عَلَى أَنَّهُ بِالْخِيَارِ ثَلَاثًا فَيَخْتَارُ الرَّدَّ وَالْبَائِعُ غَائِبٌ أَوْ يَطَؤُهَا أَوْ يُدَبِّرُهَا أَوْ يَرْهَنُهَا وَمَا أَشْبَهَ ذَلِك".*
*2- في المدونة(3/251):" فِيمَنْ* *ابْتَاعَ جَارِيَة**ً فَوَطِئَهَا فَبَاعَهَا مُرَابَحَةً قُلْتُ: أَرَأَيْتَ إنْ اشْتَرَيْتُ جَارِيَةً فَوَطِئْتُهَا وَكَانَتْ بِكْرًا فَافْتَضَضْتُهَ  ا أَوْ ثَيِّبًا فَأَرَدْتُ أَنْ أَبِيعَهَا مُرَابَحَةً وَلَا أُبَيِّنَ ذَلِكَ؟.*
*قَالَ: لَمْ أَسْمَعْ مِنْ مَالِكٍ فِي الِافْتِضَاضِ شَيْئًا إلَّا أَنَّا سَأَلْنَا مَالِكًا عَنْ الرَّجُلِ يَشْتَرِي الثَّوْبَ فَيَلْبَسُهُ أَوْ الدَّابَّةَ فَيُسَافِرُ عَلَيْهَا أَوْ الْجَارِيَةَ فَيَطَؤُهَا فَيَبِيعُهُمْ مُرَابَحَةً فَقَالَ: أَمَّا الثَّوْبُ وَالدَّابَّةُ فَلَا حَتَّى يُبَيِّنَ، وَأَمَّا الْجَارِيَةُ فَلَا بَأْسَ أَنْ يَبِيعَهَا مُرَابَحَةً.*
*قُلْتُ: فَإِنْ كَانَتْ بِكْرًا فَافْتَضَّهَا؟*
*قَالَ: لَمْ أَسْمَعْ مِنْ مَالِكٍ فِيهِ شَيْئًا إلَّا أَنَّ مَالِكًا قَالَ: إنْ اشْتَرَاهَا بِكْرًا فَافْتَضَّهَا ثُمَّ وَجَدَ بِهَا عَيْبًا رَدَّهَا وَمَا نَقَصَ الِافْتِضَاضُ مِنْهَا فَلَا أَرَى أَنْ يَبِيعَهَا حَتَّى يُبَيِّنَ إذَا كَانَتْ مِنْ الْجَوَارِي الَّتِي يُنْقِصهُنَّ ذَلِكَ، فَإِنْ كَانَتْ مِنْ الْجَوَارِي الَّتِي لَا يُنْقِصهُنَّ الِافْتِضَاضُ وَلَيْسَ هُوَ فِيهَا عَيْبًا فَلَا أَرَى بَأْسًا أَنْ يَبِيعَهَا مُرَابَحَةً وَلَا يُبَيِّنَ.*
*3- في المدونة(2/255):" أَرَأَيْتَ السَّبْيَ إذَا كَانَ مِنْ غَيْرِ أَهْلِ الْكِتَابِ أَيَكُونُ لِرَجُلٍ أَنْ يَطَأَ الْجَارِيَةَ مِنْهُنَّ إذَا اسْتَبْرَأَهَا قَبْلَ أَنْ تُجِيبَ إلَى الْإِسْلَامِ إذَا صَارَتْ فِي سُهْمَانِهِ؟*
*4- قوله كما في النوادر والزيادات(4/518):" ولا بأس أن يهب السيد لعبده الدني الهيئة الأمة يطؤها، إذا كانت هبة مستقيمة".*
*فعلى المسلم أن يحذر من مخالفة الإجماع ولا يستقل بفهمه عن فهم السلف ، وما أورده المعترض من آيات هي حجة عليه لو تأملها ، وما أورده عن بعض السلف من كراهية نكاح الأمة دلت عليه آية النساء ، والأحاديث التي تدل على الاستبراء هي موافقه لروح الشريعة التي جاءت بحفظ الانساب ، وعدم اختلاط المياه في رحم واحدة ، وهو مضمون ما جاء عن بعض السلف ، فقد سئل ابن عباس عن رجل اشترى جارية وهي حامل أيطؤها؟*
*قال: لا ، ونهى عنه أبو موسى الأشعري وناجية بن كعب، وسعيد بن المسيب**.*
*على أن حرمة وطئها لأجل هذا الامر لا يعني حرمة المباشرة والخلوة ، قال ابن الملقن في التوضيح(14/605):" وقوله - عليه السلام -: "إلا توطأ حامل حتى تضع، ولا حائل حتى تحيض"  فدل هذا أن ما دون الوطء من المباشرة والقبلة في حيز المباح. وسفره - عليه السلام - بصفية قبل أن يستبرئها حجة في ذلك؛ لكونه لو لم يحل له من مباشرتها ما دون الجماع لم يسافر بها معه؛ لأنه لا بد أن يرفعها أو ينزلها، وكان - عليه السلام - لا يمس بيده امرأة لا تحل له".*
*وعند زوال هذا المحظور جاء عن بعض السلف إباحة وطء أو تقبيل العذراء بمجرد الملك دون انتظار الاستبراء.*
*روى ابن أبي شيبة عن عبد الوهاب، عن سعيد، عن أيوب، عن نافع، عن ابن عمر قال: إن اشترى أمةً عذراء فلا يستبرئها**.*
*وعن عكرمة في الرجل يشتري الجارية الصغيرة، وهي أصغر من ذلك قال: لا بأس أن يمسها قبل أن يستبرئها. وقال إياس بن معاوية في رجل اشترى جارية صغيرة لا يجامع مثلها قال: لا بأس أن يطأها، ولا يستبرئها**.*
*وقال أيوب اللخمي: وقعت في سهم ابن عمر جارية يوم جلولاء، فما ملك نفسه*
*أن جعل يقبلها.*
*و هو مذهب جماعة: منهم ابن القاسم وسالم والليث وأبو يوسف ، قالوا: لا استبراء إلا على البالغة، وكان أبو يوسف لا يرى استبراء العذراء وإن كانت بالغة.*
*ولا أريد الإطالة في تقرير هذا الامر المسلم بين علماء الفقه والتفسير، وإنما أردت التنبيه فقط.*

----------


## السعيد شويل

جزاك الله خيرا أخى أبو عبد الرحمن فيما أوردت وبينت 
..
وبعيداً عما أوضحته وبينته فى الموضوع الأصلى .. هناك تساؤلات قد تكون شافية :
من المعلوم أن الله قد حرم الزواج من المشركات تحريماً عاماً ( فكيف إذا سبيت يتم وطؤها بملك اليمين ) .. ؟
وضع الله شروطاً للزواج من الإماء " إن أسلمن وآمنّ " ( أولو كانت مباحة ومباح وطؤها بملك اليمين هل كان الله يضع شروطاً للزواج بها ) .. ؟  
فرض الله على من يتملكهن لزوم أن يطلبن الإذن فى دخولهن عليهم فى الأوقات الثلاثة : من قبل صلاة الفجر . ووقت الظهيرة . ومن بعد صلاة العشاء  .فقال : 
( يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا لِيَسْتَأْذِنكُ  مُ الَّذِينَ مَلَكَتْ أَيْمَانُكُمْ وَالَّذِينَ لَمْ يَبْلُغُوا الْحُلُمَ مِنكُمْ ثَلَاثَ مَرَّاتٍ مِن قَبْلِ صَلَاةِ الْفَجْرِ وَحِينَ تَضَعُونَ ثِيَابَكُم مِّنَ الظَّهِيرَةِ وَمِن بَعْدِ صَلَاةِ الْعِشَاء ) . 
سنّ رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم تعاليماً وأحكاماً فى زواجهن وطلاقهن .
****
أخى الكريم : دين الإسلام ليس فيه سفاح .. النساء فى تعاليمه وأحكامه محرمات الفروج إلا بما أحلهن الله من زواج أو نكاح . 
****

----------


## السعيد شويل

وتعليقاً لما ذكرت : 
قول الله عز وجل : { وَالَّذِينَ هُمْ لِفُرُوجِهِمْ حَافِظُونَ إِلَّا عَلَى أَزْوَاجِهِمْ أوْ مَامَلَكَتْ أَيْمَانُهُمْ فَإِنَّهُمْ غَيْرُ مَلُومِينَ } يعنى أنه : 
لاإثم ولا لوم على من يتزوج  من ملك اليمين بجانب زوجاته الحرائر حتى ولو زاد بهن فوق أربع زوجات . 
فلقد أباح الله فروج أربعة نسوة . وبالإضافة إليهن : أباح لهم أن يتزوجوا ما يشاؤا مما ملكت أيمانهم من الإماء . 
....
والإستثناء الوارد فى قوله تبارك وتعالى : { حُرِّمَتْ عَلَيْكُمْ أُمَّهَاتُكُمْ وَبَنَاتُكُمْ وَ ....  وَالْمُحْصَنَات  ُ مِنَ النِّسَاء إِلاَّ مَا مَلَكَتْ أَيْمَانُكُمْ } 
ليس فيه ما يبيح وطء ملك اليمين دون زواج . 
هذا الإستثناء يستثنيهن من التحريم المنصوص عليه فى حرمة الزواج بالنساء المتزوجات . 
فمن المعلوم أن من المحرمات : أن يتزوج الرجل من امرأة محصنة ( متزوجة ) لكونها فى عصمة رجل آخر .. ولكن : 
إستثناء من هذه الحرمة أباح الله للمؤمنين أن يتزوجوا من الإماء اللاتى يتم سبيهن حتى ولو كانت متزوجة فى بلدها ( إلا إذا سبيت وأسر معها زوجها حيث تظل فى عصمته ولايجوز التفريق بينها وبين زوجها إلا إذا دخل أحدهما فى دين الإسلام ) .. مع عدم الإخلال بالشروط التى وضعها الله وسنّها رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم للزواج بها .
يقول سبحانه :
{حُرِّمَتْ عَلَيْكُمْ أُمَّهَاتُكُمْ وَبَنَاتُكُمْ وَأَخَوَاتُكُمْ وَعَمَّاتُكُمْ وَخَالاَتُكُمْ وَبَنَاتُ الأَخِ وَبَنَاتُ الأُخْتِ وَأُمَّهَاتُكُم  ُ اللاَّتِي أَرْضَعْنَكُمْ وَأَخَوَاتُكُم مِّنَ الرَّضَاعَةِ وَأُمَّهَاتُ نِسَآئِكُمْ وَرَبَائِبُكُمُ اللاَّتِي فِي حُجُورِكُم مِّن نِّسَآئِكُمُ اللاَّتِي دَخَلْتُم بِهِنَّ فَإِن لَّمْ تَكُونُواْ دَخَلْتُم بِهِنَّ فَلاَ جُنَاحَ عَلَيْكُمْ وَحَلاَئِلُ أَبْنَائِكُمُ الَّذِينَ مِنْ أَصْلاَبِكُمْ وَأَن تَجْمَعُواْ بَيْنَ الأُخْتَيْنِ إَلاَّ مَا قَدْ سَلَفَ إِنَّ اللّهَ كَانَ غَفُوراً رَّحِيماً وَالْمُحْصَنَات  ُ مِنَ النِّسَاء إِلاَّ مَا مَلَكَتْ أَيْمَانُكُمْ كِتَابَ اللّهِ عَلَيْكُمْ وَأُحِلَّ لَكُم مَّا وَرَاء ذَلِكُمْ }
هنا حرم الله الزواج من :  الأمهات . البنات . الأخوات . العمات . الخالات . بنات الأخ . بنات الأخت . الأمهات من الرضاعة . أمهات الزوجات . الربائب . زوجات الإبن . الجمع بين الأختين .. وكذلك : 
المتزوجات من النساء إلا ما ملكت أيمانكم ..
استثنى الله هنا ملك اليمين .. وأجاز الزواج بها .. حتى ولو كانت متزوجة فى بلدها .. مع عدم الإخلال بما ورد فى أحاديث رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ..

----------


## أبو عبد الرحمن الكحلي

*ومن قال إن دين الاسلام دين سفاح؟ ، يا أخي دين الاسلام هو ما شرعه الله تعالى ، كما قال تعالى :" شرع لكم من الدين ما وصى به نوحا والذي أوحينا إليك " ، فشرع الله ليس لنا ، ولا يخضع لأهوائنا أو تحسيناتنا  أو يرفض لأنه لم تتقبله عقولنا.*
*فالذي شرع نكاح الحرة بشروط هو الله تعالى ، والذي أباح وطء الامة بمجرد الملك هو الله ورسوله ، مع أن شروط نكاح الحرة هي أمور ليست ملموسة بل تخضع لأمور دينية بحتة ، حتى عند الديانات الأخرى .*
*وقد طرحت تساؤلا كنت أود الإجابة عليه ، وهو قولي فيما سبق :"* *ولو كان وطء الأمة يشترط له ما يشترط للنكاح ، لما قيد الله عزوجل جواز نكاح الأمة بشروط مذكورة في قوله تعالى:" وَمَنْ لَمْ يَسْتَطِعْ مِنْكُمْ طَوْلاً أَنْ يَنْكِحَ الْمُحْصَناتِ الْمُؤْمِناتِ فَمِنْ مَا مَلَكَتْ أَيْمانُكُمْ مِنْ فَتَياتِكُمُ..." الآية.*
*والآية واضحة في التفريق بين نكاح الحرائر والإماء ، ومن شرط نكاح الأمة عدم القدرة على نكاح الحرة ، فكيف يقال أنه يشترط لوطء الأمة ، مثل ما يشترط لنكاح الحرة؟.*
*وما فائدة ذكر الله عزوجل لطريقين شرعيين لإباحة الوطء إذا كان يتضمنان نفس المعنى ، فالقرآن ينزه عن ذلك".*
*وللتوضيح أكثر يقال: إذا كانت شروط نكاح الحرة هي نفسها شروط نكاح الامة ، فما فائدة ذكر هذه الآية أصلا ، وما فائدة ذكر ملك اليمين ؟.*
*لماذا اشترط الله عزوجل لجواز نكاح الأمة عند عدم القدرة على نكاح الحرة؟. والشروط هي الشروط نفسها.*
*وهل يقال عن الحديث الذي أوردته ، إن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ، أباح لنفسه ما يراه الاسلام سفاحا ، وهو المشرع أصلا؟.*
*كنت أظن أن ما أوردته من آثار عن السلف ، وما ضمنته من كلام الائمة الفقهاء ، وأشرت أنه جرى عليه العمل ، كاف في إذهاب ما جال في رأسك من فهم دخيل لم نعهده عن فقهاء الأمة.*
*ثم قد يتساءل المرء كما تساءلت ، وأود إجابة واضحة ، وهو أن الله لا يمكن أن يقر هذه الأمة المحمدية المختارة المثنى عليها في القرآن الكريم ، على هذا السفاح كما تصورت لمدة ثلاثة عشر قرنا  أو أكثر ، والله قد كتب لها النصر في مراحل تاريخية عدة ، وسنة الله الكونية ، بل وورد ذلك في أحاديث نبوية ، أن الله عزوجل يهلك الأمة التي تعم بها الفواحش.*
*يا أخي إن الله اصطفى هذه الأمة ، حيث قال :" وكذلك جعلناكم أمة وسطا" ، وقال:" كنتم خير أمة أخرجت للناس" ، وهو يتضمن أن يكون في هذه الأمة رجال صالحون ومصلحون ، يستلزم منهم إنكار هذا السفاح المزعوم .*
*كيف ونبيها صلى الله عليه وسلم تسرى بصفية وبنى بها في الطريق عند الاوبة من الغزوة ، دون اللجوء إلى الشروط المتوهمة التي فرضتها علينا من فهمك.*
*كيف وخير هذه الامة بعد نبيها وهم الصحابة رضوان الله عليهم كانوا يفعلون هذا الامر ، ومن ضمنهم ابن عمر الذي كان من اشد الناس اتباعا للنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ، بل من اشد الناس ورعا.*
*كيف والائمة الاربعة الذين شهد لهم العام والخاص ، الموافق والمخالف بالصلاح والتقوى والورع والبعد عن مواطن الريبة ، كانوا على هذا الأمر.*
*وسار على ذلك آلاف الفقهاء والصالحين إلى وقتنا.*
*يا أخي هذه الأمة لا يمكن ان تجتمع على ضلالة.*
*فطرحك يرفضه  الشرع ، والعقل والمنطق ، وسنة الله الكونية.*
*ولا أود أن أدخل في جدال في هذه المسألة ، وإنما كان مقصودي الاعانة على فهم المسألة ، عل الله يصلح فهومنا ، ولا أود الاسترسال في إيراد فهوم العلماء والفقهاء والمفسرين لما اوردته ، ومناقشة ما اعترضت عليه حتى بالمنطق والعقل ، ولعل فيما أوردته كفاية ، وكما يقال توضيح الواضحات من الفاضحات.*
*أسأل الله أن يهدينا جميعا.*

----------


## السعيد شويل

> *أسأل الله أن يهدينا جميعا.*


...
آمين يارب العالمين
...

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

> *أخى أبو البراء .. يقول سبحانه وتعالى عن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم :*  {إِنْ هُوَ إِلَّا وَحْيٌ يُوحَى }
> عقله عليه الصلاة والسلام هو أكمل عقل .. ومادونه يعتريهم الصواب والخطأ ..


معذرة لم أر الكلام إلا الآن

وما علاقة هذا الكلام بقولك: (_العقل الصحيح لا يخالف النقل الصريح
__هذا القول لايختص به إلا رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم)_

----------


## السعيد شويل

رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم بشر .. ولكنه ليس كالبشر .. فهو وحى يوحى إليه .. 
أقواله وأفعاله وتقريراته عليه الصلاة والسلام لاتكون إلا حقاً .. ليس فيها ما يخالف كتاب الله ..
أما : 
من دونه من البشر .. فيصيبون ويخطئون .. 
أقوالهم الفقهية ونظرياتهم العلمية تخضع لكتاب الله وسنة رسوله .. إن كانت موافقة لهما فهى صائبة وصحيحة .. 
وإن خالفتهما ( فلتقبع وتندثر ) ويتم إعادة البحث والفحص للوصول إلى الصواب والحقيقة ..

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

> رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم بشر .. ولكنه ليس كالبشر .. فهو وحى يوحى إليه .. 
> أقواله وأفعاله وتقريراته عليه الصلاة والسلام لاتكون إلا حقاً .. ليس فيها ما يخالف كتاب الله ..
> أما : 
> من دونه من البشر .. فيصيبون ويخطئون .. 
> أقوالهم الفقهية ونظرياتهم العلمية تخضع لكتاب الله وسنة رسوله .. إن كانت موافقة لهما فهى صائبة وصحيحة .. 
> وإن خالفتهما ( فلتقبع وتندثر ) ويتم إعادة البحث والفحص للوصول إلى الصواب والحقيقة ..


كلامك هذا يثبت صحة أن العقل الصحيح لا يخالف النقل الصريح؛ لأن النقل من الله أو من نبيه صلى الله عليه وحي لا كذب ولا خطأ فيه، فإذا لم يستطع العقل فهم كلام الله أو كلام نبيه صلى الله عليه وسلم فيكون الخلال في الفهم أو لعلة في العقل.

----------


## السعيد شويل

منذ بدء الرسالة .. 
لايوجد فى البشرية عقل صحيح إلا رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم .. حتى وإن وافق النقل ولم يخالفه .. 
العقل الذى يوافق النقل يقال عنه أنه قد أصاب الحق .. ليس إلا ..
...
إن تم وصفه بأنه عقل صحيح .. فعلينا إذن أن نتخذ منه شرعاً ونجعل منه ردعاً ومنعاً ..

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

> منذ بدء الرسالة .. 
> لايوجد فى البشرية عقل صحيح إلا رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم .. حتى وإن وافق النقل ولم يخالفه .. 
> العقل الذى يوافق النقل يقال عنه أنه قد أصاب الحق .. ليس إلا ..
> ...
> إن تم وصفه بأنه عقل صحيح .. فعلينا إذن أن نتخذ منه شرعاً ونجعل منه ردعاً ومنعاً ..


ولماذا هذه المفارقة العجيبة، إما إلغاء العقل وإما تقديسه !!!

----------


## السعيد شويل

أين المفارقة التى تتحدث عنها يا أخى الكريم .. ليس فى كلامى إلغاء للعقل ولا تقديس له ..
...
 الصحة تقتضى الكمال .. والكمال لم يخص الله به إلا نبيه ورسوله .. 
إقرأ قوله تعالى : {إِنَّ الَّذِينَ يُبَايِعُونَكَ إِنَّمَا يُبَايِعُونَ اللَّهَ }
هل هناك من البشر يمكنه أن يصل إلى هذه المنزلة .. بالطبع لا .. 
إذن : 
يجب أن ندرك أن العقول تصيب وتخطىء مهما علا قدرها أو بلغ علمها .. فإن قمنا بتقديس أقوالهم وآرائهم بافتراض صحة وكمال عقولهم .. 
فقد أصبحنا كاليهود والنصارى فى اتخاذ أحبارهم ورهبانهم أرباباً وفى انصياعهم لما يزعمونه بمنح صكوك الغفران لهم ..
....

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

> أين المفارقة التى تتحدث عنها يا أخى الكريم .. ليس فى كلامى إلغاء للعقل ولا تقديس له ..
> ...
>  الصحة تقتضى الكمال .. والكمال لم يخص الله به إلا نبيه ورسوله .. 
> إقرأ قوله تعالى : {إِنَّ الَّذِينَ يُبَايِعُونَكَ إِنَّمَا يُبَايِعُونَ اللَّهَ }
> هل هناك من البشر يمكنه أن يصل إلى هذه المنزلة .. بالطبع لا .. 
> إذن : 
> يجب أن ندرك أن العقول تصيب وتخطىء مهما علا قدرها أو بلغ علمها .. فإن قمنا بتقديس أقوالهم وآرائهم بافتراض صحة وكمال عقولهم .. 
> فقد أصبحنا كاليهود والنصارى فى اتخاذ أحبارهم ورهبانهم أرباباً وفى انصياعهم لما يزعمونه بمنح صكوك الغفران لهم ..
> ....


كلامك هذا يؤكد صحة القول: أن _العقل الصحيح لا يخالف النقل الصريح.__
تأمل العقل الصحيح لا يعارض ولا يخالف النقل الصريح من الكتاب أو السنة، ولم نقل النقل عن الأئمة، فانتبه.
_

----------


## السعيد شويل

> _ فانتبه.
> _


سوف أنتبه 
وسآخذ بالنصائح التى أصبحت متنوعة وكثيرة

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

> سوف أنتبه 
> وسآخذ بالنصائح التى أصبحت متنوعة وكثيرة


جزاك الله خيرًا

----------


## الفقير

إنكار جواز وطء الإماء من قِبل سيدهن قد يخرج الإنسان من الملة، فإنه إنكار أمر قطي الثبوت في الإسلام.

----------


## عمرو السنِّي

هذا الكلام هو ضلال ما بعده ضلال مخالف للقرآن والسنةوما اجمعت عليه الأمة ارجو من المسؤول حذف هذه المشاركة التي ما هي الا شبهة القاها شخص نسأل الله له الهداية والسلامة ولا نزيد علي هذا

----------


## محمد بن عبدالله بن محمد

الأخ، لم ينكر وطءَ الإماء حتى يقال في حقه.
لكنه اشترط شرطًا لذلك الوطء: خَالَفَ فيه الإجماع


وحتى يتضح لي مرادك، وتصويرُك للمسألة، ووضوحها في ذهنك، فإنك:
تتفق معي أن للسيد: أن يزوج عبدَه أمةً لي أو لغيره.
تتفق معي أن للسيد: أن يزوج عبدَه حرةً.
تتفق معي أن للسيد: أن يزوج أمتَه عبدًا له أو لغيره.
تتفق معي أن للسيد: أن يزوجَ أمتَه حرًّا غيرَه، وفي هذا الحُرِّ ذكر اللهُ له شروطا للزواج من الأمة هي المذكورة في قوله تعالى: ﴿ومن لم يستطع منكم طولا ...﴾ الآية، وهو الغالب في الرجل أنه لا يستطيع أن يتزوج ولا يملك قيمة أمة يتسرها، فجوز له أن يتزوج أمة غيرِه.

ثم تزعم أنَّ على السيد إن أراد أَنْ يَطَأَ أمتَه فعليه: أن يُزَوِّجَ أمتَه من نفسه، كالشروط في تزويج الحر أمةً، وهذا هو موطن مخالفتك الإجماع، وتصويرها على رأيك نادر؛ لأن من استطاع أن يملك قيمة أمة فباستطاعته أن يتزوج حرةً.
وهنا: تكمن الاستفسارات:
فهل تُسمّي بذلك الأمةَ: زوجةً، أو تسميها "ما ملكت أيمانهم"؟
لأن الله قال: ﴿أو على أزواجهم أو ما ملكت أيمانهم﴾.
فإن كانت زوجةً فكان الأبلغ أن يقول: ﴿أو على أزواجهم﴾ فقط؛ لأنها زوجة، ويكتفي بذلك.
وإن كانت زوجةً ومِلكَ يمين، فكان الواجب أن يقول: (أو على أزواجهم الحُرَّات أو ما ملكت أيمانهم) أو نحوها.
وإن كانت ملك يمين فقط، وليست زوجة: فكان الأبلغ أن يقول: ﴿أو على أزواجهم أو ما ملكت أيمانهم﴾.

ومن أجل هذا فأنت محتاجٌ إلى أن تعرف: على ماذا عُطِفَ: ﴿أو ما ملكت أيمانهم﴾ فهل عَطَفَها على ﴿أزواجهم﴾، أو على (هم) من ﴿أزواجهم﴾، أو على ماذا؟.


ولو صححنا ما تقوله، فنحن بحاجة إذًا إلى عقد زواج:
وهنا تكون إشكالية، لا أعني في الزوج (أي السيد)، ولا في الشهود.
بل في الولي، فالولي في الأمة، هو السيد، فكيف يكون المزوِّجُ المزوَّجَ؟!
ويلزم من عقد النكاح: مهرٌ، فكيف يكون على السيد مهر لأمتِه؟


ثم لو باعها بعد عقد النكاح الذي تقول به:
فهل تَعُدُّ البيعَ طلاقًا؟!!، فإن كنتَ تَعُدُّ البيعَ طلاقًا، فهلا عددت الشراء نكاحًا.
وإن كنت لا تعده طلاقًا فهي باقيةٌ على ذمة سيدها الأول الذي باعها (باع زوجته!)، فله أن يطأها، ويحرم على السيد الجديد الاستمتاع بها.


أخي قد ذكرت في كلامك:



> أن الله قد أباح وأحل للمرء فروج أربعة نسوة . وأحل له أيضاً أن يتزوج مما ملكت يمينه مما يشاء ممن تم سبيهن من الإماء ووقعن فى سهمه ونصيبه بعد الحرب والقتال .


كيف يمكن أن تتصور هذا
مع ما ذكرته من شروط التزوج بالإماء:



> *وأورد الله فى كتابه شروطاً وقيوداً لنكاحهن أو للزواج منهن** .* *فقال* *تبارك وتعالى** :*
> *(* *وَمَن لَّمْ يَسْتَطِعْ مِنكُمْ طَوْلاً أَنيَنكِحَ الْمُحْصَنَاتِ الْمُؤْمِنَاتِ فَمِن مِّامَلَكَتْ أَيْمَانُكُم مِّن فَتَيَاتِكُمُ الْمُؤْمِنَاتِ*
> *وَاللّهُ أَعْلَمُ بِإِيمَانِكُمْب  َعْضُكُم مِّن بَعْضٍ فَانكِحُوهُنَّ بِإِذْنِ أَهْلِهِنَّوَآت  ُوهُنَّأُجُورَه  ُنَّ بِالْمَعْرُوفِم  ُحْصَنَاتٍ غَيْرَ مُسَافِحَاتٍ*
> *وَلاَمُتَّخِذَا  تِ أَخْدَانٍفَإِذَ  ا أُحْصِنَّ فَإِنْ أَتَيْنَبِفَاحِ  شَةٍفَعَلَيْهِن  َّ نِصْفُ مَا عَلَى الْمُحْصَنَاتِ مِنَ الْعَذَابِ*
> *ذَلِكَلِمَنْ خَشِيَ الْعَنَتَ مِنْكُمْوَأَن تَصْبِرُواْ خَيْرٌ لَّكُمْ وَاللّهُغَفُورٌ رَّحِيمٌ* *(*
> *فالمرء المسلم إن كان غير قادراً على أن يتزوج بحرة مثله لكونه ممن لايملك الطول ( من مهر وصداق وخلافه )*
> *أو لكونه يخشى العنت ( الزنا )ولا يأمنه ولا يمكنه كسر شهوته : فقد أجاز الله له أن يتزوج بأمة من الإماء*
> *اللاتى وقعن فى نصيبه وأصبحن ملكاً ليمينه على أن تكون هذه الأمة مؤمنة وعفيفة وليست*
> *ممن يسْتهِنّ بالخُلقوالفضيلة وليس لها خِدن أو صاحب*


كيف يحل له ما يشاء مما ملكت يمينه، ثم لا يجوز ذلك له إلا لـ﴿من لم يستطع منكم طولا﴾؟!
فعدم استطاعتِه أن يتزوج حرةً: شرطٌ لزواجه مِن الأمة، فكيف يجمع بين أربع نسوة وما شاء مما ملكت يمينه؟!!




ذكرتَ الاستثناء في: ﴿والمحصنات من النساء إلا ما ملكت أيمانكم﴾
وذكرتَ أن المستثنى منه هو: (المحصنات من النساء)، ثم جئت بقيد، وهو أنهن متزوجات قبل أن يُسبَين، فمن أين لك هذا القيد، فهل هو في الآية موجود، أو ورد في حديث رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم؟
إن كنتَ تقول به فأطلقه، وقُلْ: يجوزُ نكاحَ ما مَلَكَت اليمينُ ولو كانت مُزوجةً؛ لظاهر الآية!!!!.
وإلا فخذ تفسير العلماء فيها، وما أجمعوا عليه.


ثم إذا ملكها فمتى ينفسخ نكاحها من زوجها الأول، قبل أن يعقد عليها السيد أم بعد ذلك؟!
فإن كان قبلَ أَنْ يَعقِدَ عليها: فالاستثناءُ غيرُ صحيح؛ لأنها وقتَ العقد غيرُ محصنة، إذا هي غير محرمة.
وإن كان بعد أن يعقد عليها فعلى هذا يكون لها زوجان، زوجها الأول وسيدها!!

ويبقى سؤال، وهو:
ما الفرق بين (انْكِحُوا) بهمزة وصل في قوله تعالى، ﴿فَانْكِحُوا ما طاب لكم﴾، وبين (أَنْكِحُوا) بهمزة القطع في قوله تعالى: ﴿وَأَنْكِحُوا الأيامى﴾؟
فإنّ استدلالَك بالآية الأخيرة في غير موضعه!.

----------


## السعيد شويل

أخى محمد بن عبدالله 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
عدت إلى الموضوع .. ولم أر ردكم إلا الآن .. فمعذرة ..
وأريد مناقشتكم ..  فقد تزح عنى ما أوقن به وتبدد هذا الإيقان  .. ( ولكن من خلال الكتاب والسنة ) ..
......
حرم الله الزواج من النساء المشركات تحريماً عاماً .. فقال سبحانه : { وَلاَ تَنكِحُواْ الْمُشْرِكَاتِ حَتَّى يُؤْمِنَّ }
فكيف إذا سُبيت يجوز وطؤها بملك اليمين .. ؟
*......*
 فرض الله على من يتملكهن بضرورة أن يطلبن الإذن منه للدخول عليه فى الأوقات التى فيها خلع الثياب وظهور العورة وهى الأوقات الثلاثة : 
من قبل صلاة الفجر . ووقت القيلولة من الظهيرة . ومن بعد صلاة العشاء .. فقال جل شأنه :
{يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا لِيَسْتَأْذِنكم الَّذِينَ مَلَكَتْ أَيْمَانُكُمْ وَالَّذِينَ لَمْ يَبْلُغُواالْحُلُمَ مِنكُمْ ثَلَاثَ مَرَّاتٍ مِن قَبْلِ صَلَاةِ الْفَجْرِ وَحِينَ تَضَعُونَ ثِيَابَكُم مِّنَ الظَّهِيرَةِ وَمِن بَعْدِ صَلَاةِ الْعِشَاء}
أولو كانت مباحة ومباح وطؤها.. أكان الله يفرض الإذن فى دخولها .. ؟ *
.......*
أنزل الله فى كتابه شروطاً وأحكاماً للزواج بها .. فقال جل شأنه : 
{وَمَن لَّمْ يَسْتَطِعْ مِنكُمْ طَوْلاً أَن يَنكِحَ الْمُحْصَنَاتِ الْمُؤْمِنَاتِ فَمِن مِّا مَلَكَتْ أَيْمَانُكُم مِّن فَتَيَاتِكُمُ الْمُؤْمِنَاتِ وَاللّهُ أَعْلَمُ بِإِيمَانِكُمْ بَعْضُكُم مِّن بَعْضٍ فَانكِحُوهُنَّ بِإِذْنِ أَهْلِهِنَّ وَآتُوهُنَّ أُجُورَهُنَّ بِالْمَعْرُوفِ 
مُحْصَنَاتٍ غَيْرَ مُسَافِحَاتٍ وَلاَ مُتَّخِذَاتِ أَخْدَانٍ فَإِذَا أُحْصِنَّ فَإِنْ أَتَيْنَ بِفَاحِشَةٍ فَعَلَيْهِنَّ نِصْفُ مَا عَلَى الْمُحْصَنَاتِ مِنَ الْعَذَابِ ذَلِكَ لِمَنْ خَشِيَ الْعَنَتَ مِنْكُمْ وَأَن تَصْبِرُواْ خَيْرٌ لَّكُمْ وَاللّهُ غَفُورٌ رَّحِيمٌ } 
أولو كانت مباحة ومباح وطؤها .. هل كان الله يضع شروطاً وأحكاماً للزواج بها .. ؟
*.......*
سنّ رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم أحكاماً فى زواجها وفى عدتها بعد طلاقها : 
فى زواجها .. قال رسول الله : ( لا توطأ حامل حتى تضع ولا غير ذات حمل حتى تحيض حيضة ) رواه أبو داود
وفى طلاقها .. قال عليه الصلاة والسلام :( طلاق الأمة تطليقتان وعدتها حيضتان)رواه الترمذى وابن ماجه .
*.......* 
قول الله عز وجل : ( وَالَّذِينَ هُمْ لِفُرُوجِهِمْ حَافِظُونَ إِلَّا عَلَى أَزْوَاجِهِمْ أوْ مَامَلَكَتْ أَيْمَانُهُمْ فَإِنَّهُمْ غَيْرُ مَلُومِينَ )
يعنى : أنه لا إثم ولا لوم على من يتزوج من ملك اليمين بجانب زوجاته الحرائر .. حتى ولو زاد بهن فوق أربع .. 
 وبمعنى آخر : حرم الله الزواج بأكثر من أربعة نسوة .. وأباح فوق الأربعة إن كانت من ملك اليمين .. 
*.......* 
الإستثناء الوارد فى قوله تعالى : {حُرِّمَتْ عَلَيْكُمْ أُمَّهَاتُكُمْ وَبَنَاتُكُمْ وَأَخَوَاتُكُمْ وَعَمَّاتُكُمْ وَخَالاَتُكُمْ وَبَنَاتُ الأَخِ وَبَنَاتُ الأُخْتِ وَأُمَّهَاتُكُم  ُ اللاَّتِي أَرْضَعْنَكُمْ وَأَخَوَاتُكُم مِّنَ الرَّضَاعَةِ 
وَأُمَّهَاتُ نِسَآئِكُمْ وَرَبَائِبُكُمُ اللاَّتِي فِي حُجُورِكُم مِّن نِّسَآئِكُمُ اللاَّتِي دَخَلْتُم بِهِنَّ فَإِن لَّمْ تَكُونُواْ دَخَلْتُم بِهِنَّ فَلاَ جُنَاحَ عَلَيْكُمْ وَحَلاَئِلُ أَبْنَائِكُمُ الَّذِينَ مِنْ أَصْلاَبِكُمْ وَأَن تَجْمَعُواْ بَيْنَ الأُخْتَيْنِ
 إَلاَّ مَا قَدْ سَلَفَ إِنَّ اللّهَ كَانَ غَفُوراً رَّحِيماً وَالْمُحْصَنَات  ُ مِنَ النِّسَاء إِلاَّ مَا مَلَكَتْ أَيْمَانُكُمْ }
هو إستثناء من التحريم المنصوص عليه فى حرمة الزواج بالنساء المحصنات " المتزوجات " .. 
وبمعنى آخر  : حرم الله علينا أن نتزوج بامرأة متزوجة لكونهافى عصمة رجل آخر .. وإستثناء من هذه الحرمة : أباح الله الزواج من ملك اليمين حتى ولو كانت متزوجة .. 
( إلا إذا سبيت وأُسر معها زوجها حيث تظل فى عصمته ولايجوز التفريق بينهما إلا إذا دخل أحدهما فى الإسلام ) ..
*...*
  تكرماً وتفضلاً أرجو البيان والإيضاح ..

----------

